# منتديات الكنيسه " اسرار وخبايا "



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يونيو 2012)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس
الآله الواحد امين
*

* كتير من الاعضاء الجدد والنشطين والمباركين والمحاورين *
* وقليل من المشرفين *

* يجهلون بعض الخصائص المتاحه لهم في المنتدي *

* لذا ساقوم في هذا الموضوع بشرح كل الخصائص والاوامر التي اعرفها *
* كي يستفيد منها غيري
" تم مراعاه تصغير حجم الصور الي اقصي درجه لسهوله التحميل "
*
* في هذا الشريط توجد المداخل للأهم منافذ الموقع*

* 

*

* اولاً : سأبدء بالتعرف علي شبكه الكنيسه " الرئيسيه " *
* http://www.arabchurch.com*
* وتكون بالشكل التالي *

* 

*

* وتعتبر الرئيسيه بمثابه مجله المنتدي *
* وتضم المواضيع المختاره والهامه *
* واخر 10 مواضيع مسيحيه *
* واخر 10 اخبار مسيحيه *
* كما تضم اخر 10 مواضيع عامه *

* ويوجد اسفل الصفحه *
* شريط الساعه *

* ويكون بهذا الشكل *

* 

*

* وسنجد في هذا الشريط الساعه *
* صندوق حواري لاختيار شكل المنتدي " استايل المنتدي "*
* وصندوق حواري اخر لاختيار لغه المنتدي *

* كما يوجد ايضاً روابط *
* لمراسله الاداره باي مشكله تواجه احد الاعضاء " **الاتصال بنا** "**وتأخذ الشكل التالي*
* 

*

* ويوجد رابط اخر يذهب بنا الي **شبكة الكنيسة ** " الرئيسيه "*
* ورابط اخر للأرشف " ** الأرشيف** " *
* الذي يعرض كل المنتديات علي شكل *
* مستند مجهز للطباعه *

* اما اخر رابط في هذا الشريط *
* في هو رابط مختصر للاتجاه الي اعلي الصفحه *
* ويمكن الاستغناء عنه بالضغط علي زر Home  من لوحه المفاتيح *

* ثانياً : المنتديات*

* http://www.arabchurch.com/forums*

* 

*

* وفي هذا الشكل *
* تشير الارقام الي *
*1- شريط الأعلان " ويتم الاعلان فيه عن جديد المنتدي او الموضوعات الهامه "*
*2- بيانات العضوية " أسم العضو(ه) / عدد المشاركات / عدد الرسائل الخاصه / التنبيهات "*
* 3- علامه ( + ) والتي تقوم بنفس دور رابط " *المشاركات الجديدة *"**وهو يقوم بعمليه بحث وعرض اخر الموضوعات المُشارك بها وايضاً يمكن مشاهده المشاركات الاخيره من اسفل الصفحه الرئيسيه*
* ولكن في هذه الحاله سيتم مشاهده اخر 20 مشاركه فقط*
* 4- شريط القوائم " سيتم شرحه بشكل مفصل "*
* 5- علامه ( 

 ) وعلامه ( 

 )*​* والتي تقوما بعمل تمدد وانكماش لاي منتدي من المنتديات " أي بامكانك تقليص كل المنتديات التي لا تقم بزياراتها كثيرا "
***********
* 
*العلامات الموجوده بجوار كل منتدي 
تعبر عن حاله نشاط المنتدي وتكون كالتالي
*​





*  يحتوي مشاركات جديدة*



*  لا يحتوي مشاركات جديدة*



*  منتدى مغلق*​ 

​*وتستطيع ايضاً جعل كل المنتديات مقروئه
بالضغط علي الرابط التالي والموجود اسفل المنتديات " **اجعل كافة الأقسام مقروءة** " 

ومن ضمن الروابط الهامه 
رابط " **مشاهدة طاقم الإدارة** "

يعرض هذا الرابط قائمه تضم 
المديرين و**المشرفين العمومين** و **مشرفين الاقسام** و المشرفين السابقين
**و المحاورين* 
*ويحدد اقسام كل مشرف

ويليهم قائمه أحصائيات المنتدي 
*


*
ويظهر بها الاعضاء المتواجدين والذين لا يستخدمون النمط المخفي 
ويوجد بها رابط لعرض " **المتواجدون الآن** "
والتي يمكن الصول اليها من خلال " **خيارات سريعة** "
وايضاً يظهر بها عدد لموضوعات والمشاركات في المنتدي
وعدد الاعضاء المسجلين
واعياد ميلاد الاعضاء 

وأخيراً وليس اخراً 
قائمه تضم 
اكثر الأعضاء نشاطاً " اكثر 20"
اخر 20عضو سجل بالمنتدي 
واخر 20 مشاركه والتي سبق ذكرها 
ويكون شكلها كالاتي 



 

************

* *الملف الشخصي " البروفيل "

يمكنك الدخول لملفك الشخصي عن طريق 
الضغط علي اسم عضويتك من اي مكان في المنتدي 
اي من خلال مشاركه في موضوع  او لوحه أحصائيات المنتدي 
او يمكن الضغط علي " **مشاهدة ملفي الشخصي** " من **لوحة التحكم
ويمثل رقم العضويه العامل الاساسي في رابط الملف الشخصي 
فعلي سبيل المثل 

رابط ملفي الشخصي
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=60878 

اذا قمت بتغير الرقم المظلل في اخر الرابط
سوف تذهب الي رابط عضو اخر 
*************
ويوجد في اعلاه شريط الفهرس الذي سوف نجده 
في كل صفحه او موضوع نقوم بزيارتها
**منتديات الكنيسة



قائمة الأعضاء



     الملف الشخصي لـ *

*بالضغط علي منتديات الكنيسه سوف تذهب الي الرئيسيه 
اما اذا ضغط علي قائمه الاعضاء سوف تذهب الي قائمه تضم كل الاعضاء المسجلين داخل المنتدي 
ساقوم بشرحها بشكل مفصل فيما بعد 


أهم الاوامر في الملف الشخصي 




رسائل الزوار 
وتكون متاحه للاعضاء النشطين فما اعلي " بعد 250 مشاركه "

معلومات عني 
ويكون بها معلومات العضو والتوقيع

الأحصائيات
**ونجد بها رابط بحثي يعرض جميع المشاركات التي شارك بها العضو صاحب البروفيل
ويليله رابط بحثي اخر يعرض جميع الموضوعات التي كتبها العضو

ومن خلاله يمكن ارسال رساله خاصه 
او رساله زائر للعضو صاحب الملف الشخصي
ويمكن تنفيذ نفس الاوامر من رابط
**إرسال رسالة




الموجود في اعلي الملف الشخصي
وتعرض اخر المدونات
وعدد المشاركات وتاريخ التسجيل
والدعوات / الاحالات

الأصدقاء
تعرض جميع اصدقاء العضو صاحب البروفيل

المخالفات 
تضم المخالفات والتنبيهات الموجهه للعضو 
"ان وجد"

معلومات الاتصال
يكون بها وسائل الاتصال المتاحه بالعضو صاحب الملف الشخصي

المدونه
تعرض مواضيع المدونه الخاصه بالعضو 

كما يوجد علي يسار الصفحه 
عده قوائم وهي :




 وبها يوجد تاريخ ميلاد العضو 
وتاريخ التسجيل 
وعدد المشاركات




 وتعرض عدد اصدقاء العضو 
وتعرض الصوره الرمزيه لعدد 6 اصدقاي بشكل عشوائي متجدد




ويكون بها الالبومات والصور الشخصيه للعضو " ان وجد "




تعرض المجموعات الاجتماعيه المشترك بها العضو 





تعرض اخر 10 زوار لملف العضو الشخصي 
كما يوجد بها عدد زوار الملف

**
*​ 
يتبع .....​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يونيو 2012)

*
قائمه الاعضاء 

يمكن الوصول اليها كما ذكرنا سابقاً من الضغط علي قائمه الاعضاء الموجوده في 
 اي بروفيل 
او عن طريق القائمه المختصره 




ويكون ترتيب القائمه كالاتي حسب :
*



*ويكمن ترتيب الاعضاء بشكل اخر 
بالضغط علي 
اسم العضو ترتيب ابجدي بالاسم
  او  المشاركات ترتيب حسب عدد المشاركات 
 او آخر زيارة الترتيب حسب تاريخ اخر زياره للعضو " اذا ذكر بجواره غير معروف يدل ذلك علي استخدام العضو النمط المخفي "
او التقييم ترتيب الاعضاء حسب نقاط التقيم 

ويمكن عرض جميع الاشكل السابقه يشكل عكسي عند الضغط علي هذا السهم (  

* *)*
*

قائمه الانتقال السريع
وهي موجوده بكل صفحات المنتدي 
فيما عدا الملفات الشخصيه ورئيسيه المنتدي
ومن خلالها يمكن الانتقال الي اي قسم او قائمه من صفحات المنتدي  بشكل سريع 

وتأخذ الشكل التالي




***********

* *لوحه تحكم العضو " **لوحة التحكم** "
تعد لوحه تحكم العضو هي المساحه التي يتحكم بها العضو بجميع الصلحيات المتاحه لعضويته

يعلم جميع الاعضاء الشكل العلم للوحه التحكم 
سنجد بها " المواضيع الجديده المشترك بها العضو " ان وجد "
ومن اخر من شارك بها وايضا عدد المشاركات وعدد المشاهدات 

ويوجد اسفلها رابط بحثي يعرض
جميع الموضوعات المشترك بها العضو 
" **مشاهدة كافة المواضيع المشترك بها** "

كما نجد اسفلها 



وهي امكانيه متاحه للاعضاء 
تعطيهم القدر علي الاشتراك في المنتديات المفضله لديهم لمتابعه كل ما هو جديد بها 
ويمكن الاشتراك في اي منتدي عن طريق قائمه ادوات المنتدي 




ويليها أخر المخالفات ان وجد



والتي يكون بها 
المخالفات والانذارات التي حصل عليها العضو والتي سبق الحديث عنها في الملف الشخصي

ويليها ايضاً
أخر التقيمات 




وبها يكون اخر 10 تقيمات حصل عليهم العضو سواء كانت موجبه او  سالبه " باللون الاحمر قبل الغائها"
تعرض ايضاً اسماء المُقيمين والموضوعات المقيم بها 
وعدد نقاط التقيم

اما في هذا الشكل 
اهم الروابط في لوحه التحكم التي ساقوم بشرحها بالتفصيل 



*​ 

*1- مشاهدة ملفي الشخصي 
سبق ذكرها وهي رابط يفتح الملف الشخصي للعضو 

2- تعديل بياناتي
**عند الضغط علي هذا الرابط سوف يتم فتح صفحه يمكنك من خلالها 
**- تعديل البريد وكلمه المرور
*​*- اخفاء / اظهار العمر وتاريخ الميلاد
*​*- المعلومات الاختيارية - والتي ستكون مشاهدة من قبل أعضاء المنتدى الآخرين.
مثل 
اللقب / رابط موقعك المفضل / بيانات التراسل ( ياهو - سكايب - اي سي كيو ....الخ )
- البيانات الاضافيه مثل ( محل الاقامه - الهوايات - الوظيفه _ الجنس - الحاله التي تظهر في الملف الشخصي )

**تذكر بعد تعديل اي حقل من حقول هذه الصفحه الضغط علي 
حفظ التغيرات 

3- **تنسيق الملف الشخصي
وهي باختصار قائمه يمكن للعضو تغير لون الخط والخلفيه وبيئه العمل داخل ملفه الشخصي 
حسب ذوقه 

4 -خصوصية العضوية*
*وهي تعتبر قائمه هامه جدا للمحاورين ومشرفين الحوار 
للحفاظ علي خصوصيه ملفاتهم الشخصيه 
وتأخذ الشكل الاتي 


 
والتي يمكن من خلال الاختيارات المتاحه بها  
تحديد الاشخاص المصرح لهم بمشاهده البيانات الشخصيه ورسائل الزورا والاصدقاء وأخر الزوار 

5- **تعديل صورة الملف الشخصي*
*ومن هذه القائمه يمكن اضافه او تغير صوره الملف الشخصي " وليس الصوره الرمزيه " 
في تظهر في الملف الشخصي فقط




6- **الاتصال والأصدقاء*
*يمكن من خلالها رؤيه جميع الاصدقاء في الملف الشخصي 
ويمكن ايضاً اضافه او ازاله او البحث عن الاعضاء من خلالها*​ 

*
7- **المجموعات الاجتماعية*
*يمكن الوصل الي هذه المجموعات من ثلاث اماكن مختلفه 
* من خلال الضغط علي



* او من داخل الملف الشخصي كما اشرناً في السابق

ومن خلالها تستطيع مشاهده جميع المجموعات الاجتماعيه بالضغط علي 
* *اعرض كل المجموعات**  داخل المنتدي 
والتي تستطيع الاشتراك بها 
كما يمكنك أنشاء مجموعه خاصه بك 
عن طريق الضغط علي **إنشاء مجموعة جديدة*
*
8- **مجموعات الأعضاء** 
" لا يوجد مجموعات في المنتدي حتي الان "

9- **الصور والالبومات*
*ذكرنا في السابق وظيفه هذه القائمه من خلال شرح الملف الشخصي 
وهي تحتوي علي صور والبومات الاعضاء التي يمكن رفعها من خلال الضغط علي 
**اضغط هنا لإضافة ألبوم ورفع الصور عليه
او
إنشاء البوم جديد*
*
10- **تعديل الصورة الرمزية*
*وهي قائمه تستطيع من خلالها اختيار صوره رمزيه من جهازك او من الخيارات المتاحه للموقع 
وتختلف مساحه الصوره حسب نوع العضويه

11- **تعديل التوقيع** 
يتم التعامل معها بنفس طريقه التعامل مع المشاركات 
ولكن بعدد حروف وصور معين حسب نوع العضويه 

12- **تعديل البريد // كلمة المرور**



يمكنك تغير البريد الاليكتروني او كلمه المرور الخاصه بالمنتدي 
من خلال هذه القائمه 
والتي تعتبر مهمه جدا في حاله فقدان او سرقه البريد الاليكتروني او العضويه 
*

*13- تعديل الخيارات
*** الدخول والخصوصيه
**



-استخدام النمط المخفي 
تتيح للعضو الدخول بدون ان يراه الاعضاء 
اصحاب عضويه المشرف السابق فا اقل " محاور - مبارك - نشيط - جديد "
بينما يتمكن المراقبين في رؤيته وبجورا اسمه علامه (*)

وهي متوفره للاعضاء المباركين فما فوق


- السماح بتحميل بيانات ملف هويتي
تمكين / تمكين الاعضاء من تحميل ملف هويه العضو 
مثل البريد الاليكتروني
وينصح بعدم تفعيلها

*** المراسلات / التذكير
**



- أستلام البريد الاليكتروني
استلام بريد الكتروني من الإدارة
عند تفعيلك لهذه الخاصيه 
تقوم الاداره بارسال التحديثات او جديد المنتدي علي بريدك الاليكتروني 
وتعتبر اداه جيده لمتابعه جديد المنتدي 

بريد استلام طلبات الصداقة
عند ارسال احد الاعضاء طلب صداقه اليك تتيح لك هذه الخاصيه ارساله رساله الي بريدك الاليكتروني لاعلامك بطلب الصداقه

- عرض الإشتراك الإفتراضي للمواضيع
يمكنك من خلال هذه الخاصيه 
المفاضله بين طرق التبليغ علي البريد الاليكترني
كما هو موضوح بالصوره 
ويفضل اختيار التبليغ الفوري لمتابعه كل المشاركات الجديده

*** الرسائل الخاصة / رسائل الزوار

**



- الرسائل الخاصه
يمكنك تفعيل / تعطيل استقبال الرسائل الخاصه 
" في حاله تعطيل الرسائل الخاصه يمكن للمراقبين ارسال رسائل خاصه لك ولكن  لم تستطيع الرد عليها الا اذا قمت بتفعيلها مره اخر من تعديل الخيارات "
او يمكنك تحيد استقبال الرسائل فقط من المراقبين وقائمه الاتصالات والاصدقاء 
*​*
ويمكنك ايضا تفعيل / تعطيل استقبال رساله بريد اليكتروني لاعلامك بوجود رساله خاصه 

كما يمكنك تفعيل / تعطيل فتح نافذه صغيره لتحويل انتباهك لوجود رساله خاصه 

واخيراً يمكنك حفظ نسخه من الرساله المرسله في صندوق الصادر 

- رسائل الزوار
ينمكنك من خلالها تعطيل / تفعيل رسائل الزوار 
كما يمكنك مراقبه رسائل الزوار من خلال الموافقه عليها قبل نشرها 

*** خيارات عرض المواضيع

**



- عناصر المشاركات المرئية
وهي التي نقوم من خلالها بتحديد
عرض او اخفاء التوقيع والصوره الرمزيه والصور والابتسامات في الموضوع

- طريقة عرض المواضيع
تعطيك الاختيار بعرض المواضيح من الحديث للقديم او العكس

- عدد المشاركات المعروضة في كل صفحة
تعطيك حريه اختيار  عدد المشاركات في كل صفحه
بدايه من 5 مشاركات حتي 40 مشاركه 
" يفضل اختيار العرض الافتراض لاصحاب سرعه الاتصال المنخفضه "

- عمر المواضيع الإفتراضية
يمكن من خلالها مشاهده المواضيع لفتره زمنيه معينه تحدد من صندوق الخيارات المتاح 

*** خيارات التاريخ والوقت
**


*
*- منطقه التوقيت 
يمكن من خلالها اختيار فرق توقيت الدوله المقيم بها العضو مقارنه مع توقيت جرينتش 
وايضا تشغيل او ايقاف التصحيح التلقائي للوقت 

- بدايه الاسبوع 
منها يقوم العضو باختيار بدايه الاسبوع المتعارف عليه في بلده 
او حسب طبيعه عمله 

*​
** خيارات متنوعه 

**


*
*

*​*
- واجهة تنسيق النصوص
عند إضافة مشاركاتك في المنتدى أو إرسال رسالة لأعضاء تتوفر لديك ثلاثة أنواع من الواجهات لتنسيق النصوص والرسائل .
* 

*المحرر   البسيط : وهو صندوق عادي بسيط لا تعرض به الابتسامات ولا أكواد   المنتديات   وتم وضعه للذين يعانون من مشاكل في المتصفحات وتكون طريقه وضع   الأكواد  والابتسامات يدوية .*
*اللوحة   القياسية  :  وهو الصندوق المعتاد الذي يعرض به الابتسامات  والأكواد  وحين  يتم تنسيق النص تظهر الأكواد المستخدمة على شكل أكواد أو  رموز .*
*اللوحة   المتقدمة  : وهو الصندوق الأكثر تطوراً منهم فهو صندوق الوضع  المتقدم   WYSIWYG الإحترافي الذي يسمح لك بتنسيق النص ورؤية النتيجة مباشرة  في نفس   صندوق الأدوات حين تلون نص يتلون في الصندوق وحين تدرج رابط لعنوان  صورة   فالنتيجه تظهر لك الصورة مباشرة أمامك .**
اعتماداً على نوع متصفحك, قد لا تستطيع استخدام كل هذه الخيارات. إذا واجهت    المشاكل عند كتابة الرسائل, حاول الانتقال إلى واجهة أخرى.*
 *                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    " يفضل اختيار اللوحه المتقدمه " الصندوق الاحترافي "* *

- تصميم ولغه المنتدي و تنسيق الملف الشخصي 
تم شرحكم بالسابق
والجديد هنا انه بامكانك تفعيل او تعطيل رؤيه تنسق ملفات الاعضاء الاخري

ويمكنك اختيار حجم ونوع ولون الخط الذي تريد المشاركه به 
ويكون ثابت لتوفير الوقت والجهد عند المشاركه 

وأخيراً
يمكنك تفعيل او تعطيل خاصيه التنبيه للمشاركات الجديده 

ولا تنسي الضغط علي حفظ التغيرات بعد اي تعديل * 

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يونيو 2012)

*14- تعديل قائمة التجاهل

يمكنك اضافه عضو الي قائمه التجاهل 
وذلك يجعلك لا تري المشاركات التي يقوم بكتابتها 
وتمنعه ايضا من ارسال رسائل زوار وخاصه لك 

ملحوظه " لا يمكن اضافه احد المراقبين الي قائمه التجاهل " 
اي الاعضاء المسموح باضافتهم لهذه القائمه 
هم المشرفين السابقين فما اقل 

15- قائمة الرسائل

وهي قائمه الرسائل لعاديه التي نستخدمها بشكل دائم 
وتنقسم الي صندوق الوارد و صندوق الصادر 

كما يمكن الوصول اليها باربعه طرق مختلفه
* عن طريق الضغط علي قائمة الرسائل من لوحه التحكم 
*او من خلال الضغط علي الرسائل الخاصة الموجوده في هذه الصوره 




*او من خلال قائمه  خيارات سريعة و اختيار منها الرسائل الخاصة
كما في الصوره




* واخيرا يمكن الدخول اليها في حاله وجود رساله خاصه جديده من قائمه التنبيهات

16- إرسال رسالة جديدة
 وهي نفس خطوات الداده السابقه 
مع العلم انه يمكن الوصول اليها من الملف الشخصي لاي عضو عن طريق اختيار ارسال رساله خاصه 


وهنا يمكن ارسال الرساله الواحده لخمس اعضاء في وقت واحد 
بشرط ان تضع علامه ( ; ) بين اسم كل عضو 
وسوف يري كل الاعضاء الخمسه اسماء المستلمون الاخرون

17- تعديل المجلدات

 ومنها يمكنك اضافه او ازاله مجلد 
تستطيع ان تحفظ فيه بعض من الرسائل الوارده الهامه
ولكن لا يمكن حفظ الراسائل المرسله به 


18- قائمة الإشتراكات

تفتح لك قناه بحثيه تعرض جميع المواضيع التي اشترك بها العضو وعددها 
وتعديل نوع التبليغ او الغاء اشتراكه في احد او كل المواضيع

19- رسائل التذكير بالأحداث 
غير متاحه للاعضاء المباركين 

20- الملفات المرفقة
وهي صلاحيه معاطه للاعضاء المباركين فا فوق 
بارفاق ملفات لموضوعاتهم بحد اقصي 1/2 ميجابايت
وهي تعرض جميع الملفات التي قام العضو برفعها للمنتدي 

21- المدونة
ومنها تختار الاعدادات التي تناسبك في الدونه 
كالمصادقه علي الردود قبل نشرها 
او السماح / عدم السماح بالتعليق علي مدوناتك 
كما تحدد الاعضاء الذين يمكنهم رؤيه المدونه 
وايضاً اخيار نوع التبليغ
*​
******************
*صفحه المنتدي





هكذا يكون شكل صفحه اي منتدي من منتديات الكنيسه 
يمكنك اضافه موضوع جديد من خلال الضغط علي ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
او من خلال الغط علي ادوات المنتدي التي ينسدل منها قائمه مث الجزء المظلل باللون الاحمر في الصوره واختيار  إكتب موضوعاً جديداً

ويمكن ترتيب موضوعات المنتدي باكثر من ترتيب 
مثل الترتيب الابجدي باسم كاتب الموضوع 
او الترتيب الابجد بعنوان الموضوع
او الترتيب حسب نقاط تقيم الموضوع 
او تاريخ اخر مشاركه " وهو الترتيب الافتراضي "
او الترتيب حسب عدد المشاراكات او المشاهدات في كل موضوع 

ويكون ذلك عن طريق الضغط علي الرابط المراد الترتيب علي اساسه 
وهو الجزء المظلل باللون الاخضر في الصوره

ويمكن ايضا البحث عن كلمه او اسم عضو من خلال الضغط علي إبحث في هذا المنتدى






كما يمكن ترتيب الموضوعات ومشاهده المتواجدين في المنتدي من خلال هذا الجزء الموجود اسفل الصفحه 





واخيراً يمكن التعرف علي حاله الموضوع من خلال اييقونه الحاله المجاوره له 
وتكون احدي هذا الايقونات 

**



* *مشاركات جديدة* *



* *موضوع نشيط يحتوي على مشاركات جديدة* *



* *لا توجد مشاركات جديدة* *



* *موضوع نشيط لا يحتوي على مشاركات جديدة* *



* *الموضوع مغلق* *



* *لديك مشاركة في هذا الموضوع**

*************
صفحه الموضوع





يشه الي حد كبير خطوات التعامل مع ضفحه الموضوع 
يمكنك اضافه رد من خلال الضغط علي ايقونه 





او الكتابه في الصندوق الحواري اسفل الموضوع

وتستطيع تعديل مشاركاتك من خلال الضغط علي ايقونه 




" غير متاحه للاعضاء الجدد "

كما يمكنك اضافه استطلاع للموضوع اذا كنت انت كاتبه 
من خلال الضغط علي ادوات الموضوع 
واختيار اضافه استطلاع 

ويكون بالشكل التالي




يرجي التاكد من بيانات الاستطلاع قبل اعتماده لانه لا يمكن تعديله 

**************


*مركز رفع الصور   
*

*يمكنك رفع الصور من علي جهازك الشخصي او هاتفك المحمول 
*
*والحفاظ عليها بشكل دائم 
*
*من خلال مركز رفع الصور الخاص بالمنتدي 
*

*ويكون بالشكل التالي 
*

*


*

*ما عليك الا ان تنسخ الرقم المعطي لك 
*
*وتحديد الصوره من جهازك والضغط علي رفع الصوره 
*

*وتقوم بنسخ كود المنتديات ووضوع في مشاركاتك او موضوعات او توقيعك .... الخ *​ 
​ ​​
​


----------



## V mary (9 يونيو 2012)

*مجهود مشكور علية​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 يونيو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> محجوز​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*جرى يا لة ....هو أعلان شاى ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (9 يونيو 2012)

*الموضوع دة بيفكرني 
بشهداء 25 يناير ، ماتو ف احداث يناير
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

قالك المدونة هي اللي بتعرض مواضيع المدونة ، وقايمة الاصدقاء هي اللي بتعرض قايمة الاصدقاء 

سامحني ياعياد مينفعش اعدي موضوع من غير رخامة 
هههههههههههه
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يونيو 2012)

V mary قال:


> *مجهود مشكور علية​*



*ميرسي ماري لمرورك
نورتي الموضوع 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يونيو 2012)

*


عبود عبده عبود قال:



جرى يا لة ....هو أعلان شاى ؟؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

*

*لا اعلان اريال :gy0000:
*​ 

*


Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:



الموضوع دة بيفكرني 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> * بشهداء 25 يناير ، ماتو ف احداث يناير*
> * هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> * قالك المدونة هي اللي بتعرض مواضيع المدونة ، وقايمة الاصدقاء هي اللي بتعرض قايمة الاصدقاء *
> ...


* وربنا لو شهداء يناير ماتوا في نص تسعه *
*كنت خليتلك المدونه تعرض موضوعات قسم المشرفين لو تحب *



> *مارسلينو :gun:
> *



*المحكمه منوره بصاحبها يا كبير *:smile02
*
الموضوع ده انا شغال فيه بقالي 3 ايام 
ولو كل واحد منكم قري الموضوع كامل 
انا واثق انه هيلاقي معلومه مكنش يعرفها 
صحيح انا مكروت في حاجات 
لكن مركز علي المهم 

منورين يا رجاله :nunu0000:*


​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (9 يونيو 2012)

*


!! Coptic Lion !! قال:





منورين يا رجاله :nunu0000:


​

أنقر للتوسيع...



اموت في صدرك الرحب :d*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 يونيو 2012)

*بغض النظرعن اى حاجة انا حساك تعبت جامد فى الموضوع دة .. فلازم اشكرك .. بغض النظر عن انى مقدرتش اقراه و وعد اول حاجة معرفش اعملها هبقى اكلمك انت شخصيا و اسالك كدة اسهل من انى اقرا كل دة :smile02

ميرسيه يا عياد على الموضوع الحلو دة *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 يونيو 2012)

انا مش هقول غير احلي تققيم
للمجهود الرائع دا
في حاجات اول مره اخد بالي منها
ميرسي كتييييييييير
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> 
> 
> اموت في صدرك الرحب :d*



*بعيد الشر عليك من الموت يا حج *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *بغض النظرعن اى حاجة انا حساك تعبت جامد فى الموضوع دة .. فلازم اشكرك .. بغض النظر عن انى مقدرتش اقراه و وعد اول حاجة معرفش اعملها هبقى اكلمك انت شخصيا و اسالك كدة اسهل من انى اقرا كل دة :smile02
> 
> ميرسيه يا عياد على الموضوع الحلو دة *



*وماله :act31:
منوره يا دكتره 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يونيو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> انا مش هقول غير احلي تققيم
> للمجهود الرائع دا
> في حاجات اول مره اخد بالي منها
> ميرسي كتييييييييير
> ...



*وهو ده هدف الموضوع 
حتي لو استفاد منه عضو واحد بس 
مش هندم علي تعبي ومش هركز مع التريقه :close_tem
ميرسي لمرورك وللتقيم 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (9 يونيو 2012)

تجميعة جميلة يا عياد 

ده كتالوج المنتدى ههههههههههه

اول نقطة بتفكرنى ببداياتى فى المنتدى عشان كنت حطاه فى الفيفروت بشكل مجلة المنتدى دى 


يثبت :smile02


----------



## candy shop (10 يونيو 2012)

مجهود اكتر من رااااااااااائع

موسوعه متكامله 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله 

ويوفقك فى كل اعمالك
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 يونيو 2012)

_هو انا بقالي كل ده هنا في المنتدى من عضوة نشيطه لمباركه لنشيطه وانا بدخل منتدى تاني ولا ايه!!!
كل الحاجات دي موجوده ...
مشكور ع المجهود  الجميل يا عياد_


----------



## zama (10 يونيو 2012)

بصدق ، أنا بشكرك لـ أنك أضفت لي معلومة (( رقم العضوية بيتعرف من الـ link )) أنا مش كنت أعرف ..

مُتشكر لـمجهود العطاء ، أسعدتني ..


----------



## Critic (10 يونيو 2012)

مجهود جامد وحاجات اول مرة اعرفها , للتثبيت يا برنس


----------



## grges monir (10 يونيو 2012)

تعيش وتخدم يا كبير
هو بالحق الموضوع دة عن اية ههههههههههه


----------



## Critic (10 يونيو 2012)

بس انا جالى احباط , كنت فاكر ان "أسرار وخبايا" دى يعنى هدخل الاقى *فضائح الاعضاء* بقا واسرار المشرفين هههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> بس انا جالى احباط , كنت فاكر ان "أسرار وخبايا" دى يعنى هدخل الاقى *فضائح الاعضاء* بقا واسرار المشرفين هههههههههههه



لا النوع ده من الخدمات مش مجاني
ولازم كمان المقابل يكون كبير ويملي العين لاني اكيد هوحشكم بعدها ههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 يونيو 2012)

مجهود رائع يا عياد
ربنا يبارك خدمتك ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## white.angel (10 يونيو 2012)

*حقيقى موضوع روعه جداً *
*ومفيد خالص *

*ميرسى يا عياد ... ونتمنى التثبيت *
​


----------



## soul & life (10 يونيو 2012)

*موضوع رائع جداا واضح طبعا ان حضرتك  بذلت مجهود ربنا يعوضك انا عن نفسى بشكرك جدا  لانى جديده معاكم فى المنتدى وفى كتير اوى حاجات مكنتش اعرفها وحضرتك تفضلت وشرحتها  وعرفتنا استخدماتها اشكرك وربنا يعوضك*


----------



## Twin (10 يونيو 2012)

*موضوع رائع يا عياد ... من المواضيع ال لفتت نظري بجد*
*ومع ذلك مش قرتها كلها ... عندي غسيل مواعين :shutup22:*

*ممكن بكرا أفصصه ... وليك تقيم عندي ... بكرة :smil15:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يونيو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> تجميعة جميلة يا عياد
> 
> ده كتالوج المنتدى ههههههههههه
> 
> ...



* بالظبط يا خالتي ده التتلوج بتاع المنتدي ههههههههههه
منوره يا كبيره 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يونيو 2012)

candy shop قال:


> مجهود اكتر من رااااااااااائع
> 
> موسوعه متكامله
> 
> ...



* ميرسي يا امي ربنا يخليكي 
نورتي الموضوع 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يونيو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> _هو انا بقالي كل ده هنا في المنتدى من عضوة نشيطه لمباركه لنشيطه وانا بدخل منتدى تاني ولا ايه!!!
> كل الحاجات دي موجوده ...
> مشكور ع المجهود  الجميل يا عياد_



* ولسه في حاجات تاني كتير صدقيني بعد ما خلصت الموضوع اكتشفت اني اعرفها ومعملتهاش

منوره يا باشا 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يونيو 2012)

zama قال:


> بصدق ، أنا بشكرك لـ أنك أضفت لي معلومة (( رقم العضوية بيتعرف من الـ link )) أنا مش كنت أعرف ..
> 
> مُتشكر لـمجهود العطاء ، أسعدتني ..



* ميرسي يا حبيبي 
مبسوط انك لقيت جديد في موضوعي 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> مجهود جامد وحاجات اول مرة اعرفها , للتثبيت يا برنس



*تعيش يا برنجي 
بس يا ريت تلم عشره خمشتاسر محاور كده وتهتفوا شويه علشان الموضوع يتثبت ههههههههههههههه


فعلا دونا لما قولتلها علي فكره الموضوع قبل نشره رحبت بيها جدا 
و وعدتني بمسمارين:smil15:
بس هي عندها ظروف ومش بتدخل 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يونيو 2012)

grges monir قال:


> تعيش وتخدم يا كبير
> هو بالحق الموضوع دة عن اية ههههههههههه


*الموضوع ده دعايه لاحمد شفيق :new6:*
* منور يا حج *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> مجهود رائع يا عياد
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك ويعوض تعب محبتك



* الاروع مرورك يا كبيره 
نورتي الموضوع 
*​


----------



## +febronia+ (10 يونيو 2012)

حلوو كتيرر الموضوع عيااد بجد
تسلم ايدك ..


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يونيو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *حقيقى موضوع روعه جداً *
> *ومفيد خالص *
> 
> *ميرسى يا عياد ... ونتمنى التثبيت *
> ​



*ميغسي بالكوم يا جناب الفيلسوفه 
نورتي يا باشا 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يونيو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> *موضوع رائع جداا واضح طبعا ان حضرتك  بذلت مجهود ربنا يعوضك انا عن نفسى بشكرك جدا  لانى جديده معاكم فى المنتدى وفى كتير اوى حاجات مكنتش اعرفها وحضرتك تفضلت وشرحتها  وعرفتنا استخدماتها اشكرك وربنا يعوضك*



*العفو نيفان 
وفرحان جداً انك قدرتي تستفادي منه 
منوره منتدانا 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *تريقة اية يا جدع أنت ؟؟؟ *
> *وبتقطعها لى فى وشى كمان ؟؟؟*
> *انا أول " سخس " دخل الموضوع ...*
> *لقيتك فى ست مشاركات*
> ...



*اصلي لازم احجز 
الناس اول ما هتقري في العنوان اسرار المنتدي 
كله هيخش بقلبه :new6:
وانا كنت رافع الصور بتاعه الشرح علي 12 جزء 
يعني مكنتش هلحق اعمله بدون مقاطعه 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يونيو 2012)

Twin قال:


> *موضوع رائع يا عياد ... من المواضيع ال لفتت نظري بجد*
> *ومع ذلك مش قرتها كلها ... عندي غسيل مواعين :shutup22:*
> 
> *ممكن بكرا أفصصه ... وليك تقيم عندي ... بكرة :smil15:*​



*هههههههههههههههههههه
نتمني من الله ان يكون بعونك في مهامك المطبخيه :new6:
وميرسي علي تشجيعك الجامد 
نورتني يا كبير 
وفي انتظار العوده 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يونيو 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> حلوو كتيرر الموضوع عيااد بجد
> تسلم ايدك ..



*شانكس اخت فيونكا :fun_lol:
منوره يا باشا 
*​


----------



## جيلان (10 يونيو 2012)

ايه الشغل العالى ده 
فكرة راائعة ربنا يبارك مجهودك كوبتك لاين


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (11 يونيو 2012)

مجهودك رائع جدا ..

ربنا يبارك خدمتك وتعب محبتك صديقي عياادو الجمييل..

زي ما قالت دكتوره شقااوه .. وزيك بردو .. محد هيقرا غير اللي محتاج ..واللي زينا لما نحتاج هنروح نرخم عليك ع الخاص ونسئلك ف اللي مش عارفينه لأن وقتنا ميسمحش نقلب فى موضوعك الطوييييل .. لكن تقديرا لمجهودك اللي انا عارف انو مجهود كبير جدا لأني عارف ان الحاجات دي بتاخد وقت 
تصور الشاشه وتكتب وترح وتسيف وترفع صور وترتب ..ربنا يكون ف عونك ..
وبنشكر تعب محبتك الجميله..

ودي هديه لأحلي صديق .. تعبير عن شكري لحضرتك ولموضوعك المفيد 

بس يارب تعجبك بس ومحدش يجي يطلع فيها القطط الفطسانه .. انا ع قدي ولسا مبتديء..



















​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (12 يونيو 2012)

*


بداية العمر قال:




محدش يجي يطلع فيها القطط الفطسانه .. 



​

أنقر للتوسيع...

​
اول مابدأت فوتوشوب كنت بدايق جدا من الناس اللي بتطلع القطط الفاطسة في تصميماتي* *

بس عايز اقولك حاجة ، هتعرفها بعدين وهتفتكرني 
لولا الناس دي ماكنت عملت اي حاجة بالفوتوشوب دة 
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يوليو 2012)

*شرح توضيحي "الوان و انواع العضويات بالمنتدي  "وهنا توضيح لمن فقد توقيعه "*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يوليو 2012)

*مجهود هايل يا عياد
بحسدك على صبرك ودقتك المتناهيه والقدره على التركيز فى ادق التفاصيل 
يثبت زى ما وعدتك قبل ما تبتدى
حقيقى ربنا يعوضك
تقبل تقييمى ومرورى​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 يوليو 2012)

جيلان قال:


> ايه الشغل العالى ده
> فكرة راائعة ربنا يبارك مجهودك كوبتك لاين



*ميرسي جيلي 
نورتي يا باشا 
ربنا يفرح قلبك 
*​


----------



## tonyturboman (16 يوليو 2012)

جميــــــــــل جدا
شكرا لك


----------



## النهيسى (16 يوليو 2012)

مجهود راائع جدا جدا جدا شكراا​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا لتعبك و مجهودك يا عياد
 الرب يبارك خدمتك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يناير 2013)

للرفع يمكن ينفع حد


----------



## حبيب يسوع (3 يناير 2013)

معلومات مفيدة الرب يباركك


----------



## كلدانية (3 يناير 2013)

مجهود وشرح رائع 
تسلم ايدك ربنا يبارك​


----------



## iBassam (31 يناير 2013)

شكرا لك اخي بس 250 مشاركة كثيرا حتي تتفعل رسائل الزوار!!!


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 أكتوبر 2013)

tonyturboman قال:


> جميــــــــــل جدا
> شكرا لك





النهيسى قال:


> مجهود راائع جدا جدا جدا شكراا​





حبيب يسوع قال:


> معلومات مفيدة الرب يباركك





كلدانية قال:


> مجهود وشرح رائع
> تسلم ايدك ربنا يبارك​





iBassam قال:


> شكرا لك اخي بس 250 مشاركة كثيرا حتي تتفعل رسائل الزوار!!!




*مشكورين علي المرور 
اتمني اني اكون قدرت افيدكم 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*بجد الموضوع جميل جدا
وانا استفدت منه جدا 
وخصوصا موضوع الاستطلاع 
مكنتش اعرف بيستطلعوا ازاي واخيرا عرفت 

تسلم ايديك ياعياد
وصدق اللي سماك سوسة 

*سماك مش جزار هاه


----------



## المقاتل الحقيقي (24 مارس 2014)

*معلومات حلوة وقيمة  !*


----------



## المقاتل الحقيقي (24 مارس 2014)

*ياريت تعمل جزء تاني​*


----------



## اني بل (29 أغسطس 2014)

موضوع رااااائع يستحق التقيم
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 أغسطس 2014)

بصراحة موضوع جامد 
ومفيد وتعبت فية جامد 
ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 أغسطس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *بجد الموضوع جميل جدا
> وانا استفدت منه جدا
> وخصوصا موضوع الاستطلاع
> مكنتش اعرف بيستطلعوا ازاي واخيرا عرفت
> ...



سماك مش جزار !!
اه دنتي جايه تهزري بقي 
عايزك بقي تسطلعي من هنا للصبح هههههههه
منوره يا طنط 




المقاتل الحقيقي قال:


> *معلومات حلوة وقيمة  !*





المقاتل الحقيقي قال:


> *ياريت تعمل جزء تاني​*




اشكرك يا جميل 
لو الامر استدعي جزء تاني هعمله



اني بل قال:


> موضوع رااااائع يستحق التقيم
> ربنا يباركك



ميرسي يا فندم علي التقيم 



ابن يسوعنا قال:


> بصراحة موضوع جامد
> ومفيد وتعبت فية جامد
> ربنا يعوض تعبك



تعب ايه يا حج ده شغل اسبوع بس 
منور يا عمنا


----------



## كليماندوس (25 مارس 2016)

*فعلا مجهود مميز و خبرة لا يستهان بها

شكرا على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع ، كما انى استفدت منه و لاول مره اعرف ان بمنتديات الكنيسة هذه المميزات و التى غير متواجده فى اعم المنتديات 

ربنا يوفقك فى كل طرقك و يريك خيرا ايام غربتك و يزيد وزناتك

و احلى تقييم .....​*


----------



## أَمَة (26 مارس 2016)

الإبن المبارك، مشرفنا الشاب Coptic Lion، هو أكثرنا معرفة بتقنيات المنتدى.

يا رب تكون وجدت في الموضوع ردودا على جميع أسئلتك.


----------



## soul & life (26 مارس 2016)

عياد ده مشرفنا الهمام اومال انا سميته سوسة ليه مش من شوية لانه عارف كل كبيرة وصغيرة فى المنتدى ههههه
ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك عياد وينور طريقك ويفرح قلبك يارب اميين


----------



## كليماندوس (30 مارس 2016)

soul & life قال:


> عياد ده مشرفنا الهمام اومال انا سميته سوسة ليه مش من شوية لانه عارف كل كبيرة وصغيرة فى المنتدى ههههه
> ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك عياد وينور طريقك ويفرح قلبك يارب اميين


اتقدم لمشرفتنا / soul & life بـ







لإنتقائك رابط الموضوع لضعفى​


----------



## كليماندوس (30 مارس 2016)

أَمَة قال:


> يا رب تكون وجدت في الموضوع ردودا على جميع أسئلتك.


*شكرا سيادة ( نائب المدير العام ) لاهتمامكم و جديتكم و امانتكم و روح التفانى العالية التى لم تعد موجودة بالمنتديات كلها ...
لذا اتقدم بمزيد من الشكر والامتننان لشخصكم على مجهودكم و سعيكم الحثيث لخدمة اعضاء المنتدى على الاهتمام فى ابهى صوره لنتعلم منكم و نقتدى بكم*


----------

